# T-shirt Printing using a HP Latex Printer



## Hugster62 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum and new to t shirt printing so i'm looking for a little help please... I have just bought a graphtec plotter CE5000-60 and a whole load of t shirt vinyl was thrown in, my question is am i able to print on this vinyl using my HP Latex L25500 60inch printer. I'd love to be able to print images on my Latex printer and then cut on my plotter and then heat press onto my tshirt.

I hope someone has some advice as i've scoured the internet and found not a lot...

Thanks again in advance

Graham


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I am interested too. I was just told about the HPL26500 and was told by the 'chat' on HP that they do not sell the product to print on for a tee shirt, but that you can buy from 3rd parties to do so, to print and cut to put on apparel. Have you tried the web site: Latex Printers, and ask the chat room folks if you can do that on your printer?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't have any direct experience, but have been informed by customers that our eco-solvent/solvent compatible media will work with latex. I do not know the durability, but most suppliers will sample products for you to evaluate. If you drop me a PM I would be happy to send a variety of our choices and possibly you can test and post results?

Thanks


----------



## blacknbart (Apr 21, 2013)

It's been a while any luck with the latex printing on Transfer material? I have many questions. Thanks!


----------



## BK Vinyl (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a dumb question, but...
If the L26500 prints directly onto fabric for banners, which I see it does, why couldn't you print directly onto a t-shirt?


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

I believe because the banner fabric comes with a backing that keeps the fabric firm as it goes through the printer.


----------



## signart (Nov 1, 2013)

We have an L26500 HP Latex Printer. You would not be able to print directly to a T-Shirt because all of our materials are printed from rolls. There has to be adequate tension to be able to print without bunching up and causing head strikes. I hope this helps.


----------



## signart (Nov 1, 2013)

We print onto heat transfer material for one of our customers, who has a T-shirt shop, using our L26500. She says it is durable. We have not tested the durability ourselves, so I cannot speak to the durability of the print. The material we have printed on is for a solvent/eco-solvent printer and we have not had any problems with printing onto it. The material is from JSI Signs and it is their brand of PU Printable HTV. Hope this helps.


----------



## dou_nut (May 3, 2010)

Hello..

Can you give me some feedback on your Latex printer?
I am looking eco solvent printer or latex printer...
I want to do print shirt...I have DTG...and it is lot of problem and it is off line at the moment.
I want some reliable and white shirt and color shirt as well...
Is print head expensive as solvent printer?
When you use transfer media...does it shows on shirt that like square transfer around the images?
Or can it produce like fading look on the shirt...which is screen print or DTG can...do...as long as they works...

How fast is it to print A3...size...full color...?

Somone told me print head can be very expensive but another forum I read it is not expensive...around $100 and easy to change...also, you can left it for few weeks without any problem...not like DTG machine...
Is Media expensive and easy to get it?


----------

